# Are These Eggs?



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

I found these in the aquarium tonight and am in need of some help.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

they look like eggs to me, but usually theres a ton of them. Did you look around for a thick clutch of them. Mabey a few just missed the drop point?


----------



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

They are all in the same general area, but there isn't an actual cluster of them all in the exact same place. There isn't a huge amount of them either.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Probably happened a few days before you noticed those and by that time the nest got spread around. But yes those are eggs and from I can tell they're fertilized.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

You might want to get a fry tank set up. Once they do it once, they usually do it alot. Then keep an eye out so you can get to them quicker.

I didn't mean cluster, how it sounded. They aren't stuck together or anything, but usually the male makes a little bed by moving some gravel from one spot, then most of the eggs end up right there where he can guard/fan them.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Corner said:


> I found these in the aquarium tonight and am in need of some help.


Yep, thems eggs! What happened most likely is they are either a couple days old and you didn't notice the spawn (happens all the time) or your p's got scurrrrred







and dispersed them to a bigger surrounding. I have this issue alot in my breeding tank when I don't get to them in a hurry.

Like Jasyon said, if you are wanting to have fun raising some fry I would invest in another tank to dabble in breeding. Congrats!!!


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

the first time I had eggs in my tank thats how I noticed mine too. I would leave thoes ones in and just get another tank set up for the babies. have a sponge filter run in the parents tank until the next batch comes around. should be 2 weeks or so.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

As everyone's stated already, yes those are eggs, and they're fertilized. IMHO, you don't want to keep the first batch anyway so let this one go as most of the time the first batch is a weak batch and not many would survive. So, like some have suggested, if you were to enjoy the grow out process I would suggest you set up a 10gallon tank and cycle a sponge fitler right away so you'll be ready by the next time they breed. Good luck friend, seems that more and more people's reds are breeding this season.


----------

